

Extended Ruling by Secret Court Backs Collection of Phone Data - danso
http://www.nytimes.com/2013/09/18/us/opinion-by-secret-court-calls-collection-of-phone-data-legal.html?hp

======
gbin
“To date, no holder of records who has received an order to produce bulk
telephony metadata has challenged the legality of such an order,” she wrote.

So this is a justification ? None of those corrupted telconosaure complained
so it is legal ?!

------
D9u

          The opinion by Judge Eagan — a 2001 appointee of President George W. Bush who was assigned to the surveillance court by Chief Justice John G. Roberts Jr. this year — also noted that no telecommunications company had invoked its legal right to object to turning over its customers’ calling records to the government. “To date, no holder of records who has received an order to produce bulk telephony metadata has challenged the legality of such an order,” she wrote.
    

So much for the idea that any of the big TelCo actually give a damn about
their customer's privacy.

